# inductive lighting Hot areas?



## Steven Rothschild (Nov 7, 2012)

*Induction in Hot Humid Locations*

Induction lighting would work well in the environment you are describing, assuming the luminaire housing was appropriate. You have not said how humid. If it is very humid to the point of damp or wet you would want the luminaire to be IP67, rated for damp or wet locations. If kept dry by the housing, the lamp and ballast will provide years of maintenance free service.


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

Steven Rothschild said:


> Induction lighting would work well in the environment you are describing, assuming the luminaire housing was appropriate. You have not said how humid. If it is very humid to the point of damp or wet you would want the luminaire to be IP67, rated for damp or wet locations. If kept dry by the housing, the lamp and ballast will provide years of maintenance free service.


well in florida it gets pretty humid in general. my company does a lot of entrance lighting for subdivisions (monument sign lighting) as well as parking lot and sport court lighting. only negative thing I have seen so far about inductive lighting is related to heat.

thanks for you time and advice:thumbsup:

chris


----------

